

Show HN: My HTML5 multiplayer fast action game experiment - fworm
http://space.toolset.io

======
funkyy
Black screen for me :/ On chrome 34.

~~~
arasmussen
Same

~~~
rememberlenny
Same

~~~
dsirijus
Same.

------
revx
Cool game, but I was able to camp inside the launch tube and shoot down people
as they joined - very annoying to everyone else since I was hidden by the
launch tube art. Maybe disable the ability to go back inside the launch tube
once you're on the field?

------
syncerr
Reminds me of Subspace (now Continumm), which is surprisingly still active.
Last I checked they had a couple thousand active players.

[http://www.getcontinuum.com/](http://www.getcontinuum.com/)

~~~
fworm
it was inspired by subspace. i loved this game some years ago...

------
arcameron
Feels very responsive, but the delay on shooting bullets feels very
aggravating!

------
pearjuice
>Error: connection lost

You might want to beef up that server a bit as long as you're on the front
page.

~~~
fworm
i upgraded the server. i hope it runs better now. i will try to restart from
time to time. because it has a lot of load right now...

------
catshirt
completely unplayable through the lag right now

